# Need Career Suggestions



## nmorgan (May 31, 2010)

Hi, I am an INFJ Maestro who wants to turn “helping disadvantaged people” into a career. I would love it if anyone could give me suggestions for careers that match with all of my components or with as many of my components as possible. It can be any career as long as it matches with these components. My main specific career components:
1. Conduct research by observing behavior or phenomena, gathering or compiling, reading and learning information, idea generation and using visual associate memory, in a social science field. 
2. Drawing comics and graffiti art, and other illustrations. Designing and building small models, like puzzles and architecture models. Creating and editing film and music art projects. 
3. Help the most poor and disadvantaged people in the world on a local, national and international level.
4. Increasing awareness of disadvantaged people’s psychological and social conditions through psychological advertising and contact to social scientists, psychologists, politicians and economists.
5. I want my work environment to be similar to that of an FBI analyst by first observing real-world facts and evidence (outdoor field work), then using information and idea generation to “solve a criminal case” (conduct research – no more than two hours a day of research in front of a computer), and then to observe if real changes have been made. I dislike doing computer work.
6. Even though I want to have several new and interesting projects often, I do want to specialize in certain skills and knowledge, so that there is a high demand for me, and I will have financial security and job security, and I’m able to find work in many cities (examples of this might be, a doctor, lawyer or teacher).

Thanks!


----------

